# Southeast GA, Wayne and Long



## Limbshaker (Sep 5, 2005)

We have one heck of an acorn crop coming on.....
Overcups, and that little bitty yellow meated acorn........
A very good stand........
I got two pictures this weekend of a six point and a cowhorn spike, still in light velvet.........

git'r


----------



## Echo (Sep 5, 2005)

That sounds good git'r!The live oaks I've seen on Fort Stewart are loaded this year but I've yet to see any white oaks producing so far.The muscadines and persimmons are looking strong too.It won't be long now!


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 27, 2005)

*SE Georgia clear cuts*

I have hunted SE GA for the last 9 years but never a year like this, I have already seen 12 deer(9 in clear cuts, 2 on roads, 1 in pines). Was wondering if anybody else has been seeing them in clear cuts? I have not seen any on the food plots or on acorns. Anybody else notice this? Would like a report on WMA's in SE Ga too, I only saw 1 on Dixon Memorial PW hunt but there was a storm moving in.


----------

